# Battlescars!



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

My horse gave me a lovely gravity check off the side of him last month and I landed sideways on a doghouse shaped jump. The result? Pretty colors! Please keep in mind I took this picture today.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

my loving mare dumped and dragged me IN one jumping cactus and then dragged me INTO another. it was lovely.
I had cactus spines in my arms, ears, head, BUT my butt and legs where spared XD!

(the pic was after about 4 days)
the last pic is when my mare (about a year to the day of the cactus incident) decided i was not dismounting fast enough and bolded with my halfway off her. i still dont know HOW the insides of my thigh hit the cantle. i know i had bruising on my back from landing on sharp rocks too.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Ugh, that's bad! All the photos so far! ...I once had a rainbow-coloured leg from an accident that got my knee caught behind a wooden gate post with the horse panicking and trying to run forwards, only to fall sideways into the gate, with my leg between the tubular steel gate and her. This was 20 years ago and I took no photo, but I remember it well and have a bump in the bone just under my knee to this day, from a bone bruise. I was lucky I didn't break anything...the gate was so bent they needed a pipe bender to straighten it out again...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If I had taken a picture of when I was a kid and broke my tailbone, I probably wouldn't post it.......

I also once had a lovely horseshoe shaped bruise over my right gluteus maximus. If I had a picture of that, it might be tempting to post it just to prove that as a young woman I was actually skinny.........

It makes one wonder why we love them......


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Wasn't my worst injury (THAT was a fractured spine in two places) but this is my most colorful!

Came from trying to ride a green horse that was not having any of it. The moment my rear hit the saddle, she took off like a bronc and threw me into the round pen panel.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

About a month ago I did a stupid rookie mistake and got a hoof in the jaw. Nothing broken except my pride. It did take 5 stitches, though.









I don't have pictures of any of the injuries from escapades in my past. If I did, though, I'd probably be able to fill an entire album!


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I gotta share my poor mom. She was trying to help load a horse and stood behind the door, bad position! Horse jumped back and slammed the door into mom.
Started out like this;



then got real pretty;




Gravity is an amazing thing!
I don't let her anywhere near the horses anymore!!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I had a friend at university who refused ever to go within several metres of any horse because of a bad accident she had when learning to ride. Someone didn't tell her where not to stand when around horses, and two mares started kicking each other and she got caught in the crossfire. She was caught heavily on the pubic bone and the impact fractured her pelvis. Not a nice injury and takes months to recover...


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I WISH I had copies of the Xrays from when I broke my back. I wonder if the doctor's office keeps those copies? 

I'm heading out now but later I'll have to find pictures from when my mare decided that a child 50+ft away was the most terrifying thing she'd seen in her life, and proceeded to do her notorious teleport move in hand, knock me over, and proceed to trample my leg:lol:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I hate to hear of ANYBODY getting hurt!! 'O' **prayers for your healing**
PLEASE, if you are new to horses, take safety advice. I still do these things, like pulling a tail over to the side to brush instead of standing direction behind, even around horses that I thoroughly trust.
Here is something else to do: Practice letting loose your fist around a lead so that you can consciously do so in an emergency. MANY times we don't let go and then, get hurt.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

Change said:


> About a month ago I did a stupid rookie mistake and got a hoof in the jaw. Nothing broken except my pride. It did take 5 stitches, though.
> 
> View attachment 622522
> 
> ...


 Yikes Change, that pic really made me wince


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

For *Change* to try, and for anyone with a nasty cut or wound that looks like it's going to scar a bit: Raw honey (get it from a beekeeper - the non-heat processed stuff). We started keeping bees three years ago and find raw honey not only unbelievably delicious (a fair analogy to the standard supermarket stuff is Jersey milk straight from a pasture-fed cow compared to bottled homogenised milk...) but seriously good at cleaning wounds, promoting healing and reducing scarring.

I have always scarred badly at the slightest scratch. Now I daub on raw honey and cover with a dressing. Honey is antibacterial both through dehydrating the bacteria (think osmotic gradient of supersaturated sugar solution) and through sundry antibacterial substances in it. It also stops dressings sticking and keeps any scabs that form nice and pliable. I scar far less when I use honey in wound dressing.

Extreme case study: My father, who's in his mid-70s, had an accident with a chain saw last year. The saw kicked and somehow its nose struck him in the palm of his hand. The surgeon at the emergency department said he was extremely lucky not to have damaged any nerves, major vessels or tendons, and put nearly 20 stitches in the jagged cut. When he got home, he phoned us to let us know what had happened and commented on the dressing sticking, so I reminded him he had a few jars of our raw honey. He started using it on the wound immediately. A month later he had only a fine white scar - which so amazed the surgeon that he went and got his camera.

Worth a try! Our bees forage on Australian tea tree for months every year, similar to NZ Manuka. Raw manuka has already been documented as a useful weapon against multiple antibiotic resistant bacterial infections. I'm not sure if all types of raw wildflower honey are equally good for wound treatment, but I expect most raw honey types would be helpful to some degree.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Tripped and fell when jumping my mustang over some barrels. He landed right on my leg, it took weeks to feel better. Got my back and arm too but no pictures of those.

He tried his best to avoid me! Could've been worse if he hadn't reacted so quickly.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

SueC said:


> Ugh, that's bad! All the photos so far! ...I once had a rainbow-coloured leg from an accident that got my knee caught behind a wooden gate post with the horse panicking and trying to run forwards, only to fall sideways into the gate, with my leg between the tubular steel gate and her. This was 20 years ago and I took no photo, but I remember it well and have a bump in the bone just under my knee to this day, from a bone bruise. I was lucky I didn't break anything...the gate was so bent they needed a pipe bender to straighten it out again...


Oh my! That would have to have done damage to your knee. In my experience, and everyone I've ever spoken to, any joint injury lasts forever. Early arthritis at the very least.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Now, my turn. What can happen when you go up and come back down, hard. Posting is so much nicer.:lol:


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Sue - I know, and trust to the healing properties of honey. My grandmother's granny was a healer woman and I inherited her book of simples when I was a teen-ager. The stitches came out after 4 days to prevent railroad tracking, and the scar has closed nicely; just waiting to see how much of a swell the internal scarring will cause since that will be the deciding factor on how badly I scar. Not a lot of fleshy tissue along the jaw line, y'ken. 

Not horribly worried about it though - at my age another scar just adds to my character and proves that I'm not about to stop living just because of a few bumps and bruises!


----------



## Aigoo (Jan 8, 2014)

I stood at wrong place and wrong time that my gelding bucked and his hoof hit my face. That picture was taken right away after i got kicked because I didn't have any mirrors around me. Later, it was bruised awful sadly I dont have any picture.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 26, 2014)

KsKatt said:


> Now, my turn. What can happen when you go up and come back down, hard. Posting is so much nicer.:lol:



I would show that bruise off, ****.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Those are two separate bruises, both legs.


They just look so much better looking straight on instead of from above.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

KsKatt said:


> Now, my turn. What can happen when you go up and come back down, hard. Posting is so much nicer.:lol:


Now that's an impressive bruise!:lol:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

KsKatt said:


> Oh my! That would have to have done damage to your knee. In my experience, and everyone I've ever spoken to, any joint injury lasts forever. Early arthritis at the very least.


Thankfully the joint didn't get damaged. The impact was just below the knee, towards the top of the tibia where the natural knobble is before the "dip" and then the kneecap. The impact probably did damage the synovial membrane around the knee joint a little in the form of a minor leak, but it repaired itself over time. The natural knobble, however, is still "enhanced" on my left leg compared to my right!  ...and that's due to bleeding under the periosteum and then forming bone inside that haematoma, as generally happens...

I do now have some wear on both knees due to having to step on a paint bucket to go to the toilet for a year (we have a compost toilet and the staircase maker kept putting us off), which put a lot of pressure on the cartilage because I was hauling my weight up several times a day with the knees under load at less than 90 degrees - something knee joints are not designed for and I really don't recommend to anyone...


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I had to do a search, I'd never heard of a compost toilet. Very interesting. Don't really understand the bucket or "staircase maker". The toilet is raised that high?


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Football players, rugby players, horseback riders. Are there any other groups of people as proud or as willing to show off their bumps, bruises, and cuts? :-D


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

KsKatt said:


> I had to do a search, I'd never heard of a compost toilet. Very interesting. Don't really understand the bucket or "staircase maker". The toilet is raised that high?


Nearly a metre, since the removable compost bin is underneath and our house is on a slab. So the toilet is on a platform, and needed stairs which were delayed for a year all up before we switched to another bloke to make them. It was a bit of a complex job because it's through a 90 degree turn and needed kite winders. So we used a paint bucket in the interim to step on the platform. It's all pretty civilised though. The only photo I have doesn't show the drop off this platform though.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I must say there is a benefit to having to step up to sit down. When my mother rolled her car, she came out with a tiny broken bone in the side of her left hand and a cracked, left kneecap. The doctor in the emergency room put a full length brace on her leg. At 6:30 am I woke to the crash of her falling as she tried to sit down on the toilet. Our toilets are actually pretty darn low, about 16". The newer toilets are 2 inches taller. Doesn't sound like much, but feels way different. Anyway, in the bathroom she cracked her hip and broke 7 ribs. this time on her right side. The toilet was the more dangerous place.:hide:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

To all of you who posted pictures - OWIES!!!!!


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

KsKatt said:


> I must say there is a benefit to having to step up to sit down. When my mother rolled her car, she came out with a tiny broken bone in the side of her left hand and a cracked, left kneecap. The doctor in the emergency room put a full length brace on her leg. At 6:30 am I woke to the crash of her falling as she tried to sit down on the toilet. Our toilets are actually pretty darn low, about 16". The newer toilets are 2 inches taller. Doesn't sound like much, but feels way different. Anyway, in the bathroom she cracked her hip and broke 7 ribs. this time on her right side. The toilet was the more dangerous place.:hide:


btw, I put a riser on the toilet she fell off and hand rails on the toilet downstairs. Just wish I'd done it sooner.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

KsKatt said:


> I must say there is a benefit to having to step up to sit down. When my mother rolled her car, she came out with a tiny broken bone in the side of her left hand and a cracked, left kneecap. The doctor in the emergency room put a full length brace on her leg. At 6:30 am I woke to the crash of her falling as she tried to sit down on the toilet. Our toilets are actually pretty darn low, about 16". The newer toilets are 2 inches taller. Doesn't sound like much, but feels way different. Anyway, in the bathroom she cracked her hip and broke 7 ribs. this time on her right side. The toilet was the more dangerous place.:hide:


So horribly ironic. Poor mom!

Our new toilet is overly tall and makes sitting on it uncomfortable for people with short legs like myself. I totally get you with what a huge difference it makes!


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

Had a stud horse all most bite my thumb off. Was my own fault, he had been fighting with another horse, we were trying to separate and move them past each other in a alley way. I took my eyes off of him for a second to see what the other horse was doing and he got me.

First picture is one month after it happened the second is now two years later.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

horrors!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Jamesdean - I couldn't "like" that post, but...

OW OW OW OW!!!!


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

Change said:


> Jamesdean - I couldn't "like" that post, but...
> 
> OW OW OW OW!!!!


Yeah it was really bad when it first happened. Didn't have insurance at the time so I had to let it heal with out a skin graph.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Good Lord, 
We horse people take a beating and keep coming back for more :0
I can't compete with the various and assorted images of great bodily harm in this thread inflicted by our beloved horses.... but.....
since mine are incurred in the acts of trying to keep my horse property fixed up.....Here's my store of battle scars acquired just in the past week. 

1. I was viciously attacked by the needles and branches of my Blue Spruce while trying to clear it of over grown vines (think Little Shop of Horrors vines) My arms, hands, elbows were dripping blood by the time I done. Bandaid s plastered everywhere. 

2. Monday, I got out my weedeater to trim back more vines around the perimeter of my house and yard. I wore safety glasses, but when I was done and went inside to clean up, I noticed a piece of green goop on the crease of my left eyelid. I was hoping it was from one of the myriad of harmless vines I had decimated with the old weed whacker, but by Friday, it became apparent that the green goop was indeeed, EVIL poison ivy!!! Nothing I can put on it to help with the itch and redness w/out damaging my eye.... 

3. Today, I finally got around to re hanging an 8 ft wooden gate that I was skillfull enough to take out just after Christmas with the front bucket of a tractor. Couldn't do anything until now because I've been getting PT twice a week for a back injury in January, when a 25 lb box fell from 10 feet up and hit me.

Now, this gate weighs about 100 pounds, and I was trying to balance and level it, put the hinges on and attach it to a post by myself. Not easy with only 2 hands. So the thing ends up slipping and dropping onto my shin. Should have a nice bruise by tomorrow. May post a pic of it, but then that would require shaving my legs first, and my back hurts to d#$* bad to bend over after wrestling with that gate!! Plus, ATM, I can't see well enough to shave said legs  

Ya'll stay safe out there!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Several years ago (more than 30) I was training a pretty little filly - mostly just putting finishing and miles on her - who would nip occasionally. Nothing hostile, but still, being nipped by two inch teeth is a no-no, so she'd get bopped. After awhile, she quit. I rode her almost every day or at least spent time with her after work.

And then I got injured at work and didn't get to see her for a few months. When I was better I went out to see her. Walked into her corral, was petting her face and jaw like she'd always enjoyed...and suddenly my entire forearm was in her mouth! I yanked it back out quickly and only ended up with some bruising and what looked like a giant hickey.


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

HombresArablegacy
The injuries to you are not funny, but your story made me laugh. :lol:


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

jamesdean57 said:


> HombresArablegacy
> The injuries to you are not funny, but your story made me laugh. :lol:


That was my intent, Jamesdean. Some times, you have to look at the funny side of mishaps  Glad you got a chuckle out of it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I always though scars were so interesting, I actually only have one "scar" which runs through my upper lip, because my brother accidentally shoved me into a doorframe when I was younger.

Riding-wise my insides are pretty much a wreck: my first time being thrown off I shredded my spleen, second time I landed on the base of my neck and had whiplash for a couple months, third time I shattered the last 3 toes on my left foot and was the only one which left a visible change (toes stopped growing/splayed out), after that was a bruised hip and blunt trauma to my kidney. and finally the time my mare dumped my in a pile of wood chips and I was pulling splinters out of my arms for hours, bit straight through my lower lip and had some swelling around my cheekbones. 

I always thought it was weird that none of that left any scars, but something so simple as splitting my lip when I was a kid has left a scar for a good 10+ years.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 26, 2014)

jamesdean57 said:


> Had a stud horse all most bite my thumb off. Was my own fault, he had been fighting with another horse, we were trying to separate and move them past each other in a alley way. I took my eyes off of him for a second to see what the other horse was doing and he got me.
> 
> First picture is one month after it happened the second is now two years later.



What!? That first one is a month later?? Holy cow, I don't even want to know what it looked like when it happened!


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

Fraido said:


> What!? That first one is a month later?? Holy cow, I don't even want to know what it looked like when it happened!


Yeah my brother in law is an old ruff and tumble cowboy, and when I showed it to him I thought he was gonna puke, have a heart attack and pass out all at the same time.

Then on the way to the hospital he was running stop signs and speeding, I told him to slow down and drive right or let me drive, cause I wanted to get there alive so they could fix my hand. :lol:


----------



## Fraido (Nov 26, 2014)

jamesdean57 said:


> Yeah my brother in law is an old ruff and tumble cowboy, and when I showed it to him I thought he was gonna puke, have a heart attack and pass out all at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Then on the way to the hospital he was running stop signs and speeding, I told him to slow down and drive right or let me drive, cause I wanted to get there alive so they could fix my hand. :lol:



Sheesh, and nothing was broken? ;0;


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

No nothing was broke, no tendons torn, you could see the muscles move back and forth when I moved my thumb, and you could see bone in one place. The strange thing was it didn't hurt at all till the next day when I took the bandage off and cleaned it. They gave me some saline water to clean it with, and when I squirted it in the wound, I almost came unglued.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Yikes! Some of these gave me the willies and I had to scroll fast! The worst being Jamesdean's battle scars! Just yikes!!

I have my own battle scars. Was a total freak accident that ended up being absolutely terrifying. And my injury could have been prevented if I hadn't acted like a newbie to it (yes, I'm STILL frustrated with myself and it's been almost 2 years now).

There are no pictures taken when it happened. My husband refused. I'd been asking for a canter from my green mare who had ONLY just started cantering. It was going to be our very last canter transition and then we were going to be done for the day. She is normally a very laid back mare in general, so barn owners dad didn't think anything of starting their lawn mower right as I cued for the canter. She bolted forward and HARD to the left. I wasn't in my normal saddle, and just lost my balance. Stupid me put my arm out to catch my fall. I WISH I had broken something instead of what I got. My injury was a sever hyperextension of the elbow resulting in a severe dislocation of the joint. I tore muscles, my skin, and my brachial artery. My husband, thank god, was there and immediately held pressure. The barn owner's mom had a med kit where she got a tourniquet out to stop the bleeding, but it broke. My husband was quick thinking and removed his belt to serve as a tourniquet instead. Ambulance arrived and they tried splinting it since we originally thought it was a break. I told them it was bleeding again, they said no it was from my skin draining pooled blood, I adamantly told them it was bleeding again, and low and behold it was. My husband had to hold pressure from where I fell up to the University of Cincinnati (about a 40 minute drive). With no pain meds. My blood pressure was too low to give meds, so I was on an IV until my pressure came back up. Thanks to my quick thinking husband I didn't need a blood transfusion.

Then a couple of months later I broke my ulna right where the pins for my external brace were. I now have a plate and a ton of screws in my arm. And yes, I still ride and show that horse lol

Here's the brace, just before we were discharged from the hospital:









And here is what my arm looks like now (they were taken a few months ago, but they are still fairly dark):









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

Tazzie

Now thats bad, glad you are ok.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I am too! The doctors are shocked at the range of motion I have in my arm and the fact I didn't destroy my nerves in my arm. Some of my feeling changed in my forearm, but I still recognize something there. It's an accident I never plan to ever repeat!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I have scars aplenty, but the only one that I can point at and say a horse did it, is my chin (posted somewhere above). The others are from falling into the rose bushes (don't ask - I didn't see the monkey); having a snow ball fight with my brother in the front room (we had the flu and couldn't go out to play); getting bit by our German Shepherd (totally my fault); and so on. 

Usually, the horse and I get along pretty well. They normally only give me bruises.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I think horse people are just tougher, inside as well as out. From the exercise and air, our entire beings handle injuries better.
A couple of decades ago, I got into a situation where I was in between two horses rather suddenly and when one kicked at the other, I got it. Just off to the left, of the middle of my back. Don't want to think if it had hit dead center.:shock: As it was I broke two ribs, one of which tried to puncture my liver. They called it a star fracture. Went from the doctor, to the local hospital, to a bigger hospital in Wichita. To spend 24 hours in surgical ICU. With all the tubes and monitors in place.
The bigger hospital had the trauma emergency room like you see on tv. It was wild!
But, my liver was tough. the inner membrane remain solid and I never bled into my abdomen, saving me from surgery. Had all the medical folk impressed at how soon I was back with the horses.

Of course there was the basal skull fracture when I was 15. Good time for a hard head! Had a horse fall with me on pavement. Died on scene, in the ambulance and on the operating table. Zombie??:think:

Thank God I am part of a tough breed of people, horse people!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

KsKatt - can I ask which Wichita hospital you were at? I used to live in Wichita, and with my son's two kidney transplants, pretty much lived at Via Christi St Francis for several years. 

The only thing I miss about Wichita is the medical community. And yes, the hospitals, and especially the trauma units, are incredible there.


----------



## tjtalon (Apr 26, 2013)

11 years ago, at age 51, I finally had the chance to learn to ride. Long story short, that stable was the wrong place for me (took $$, taught...not much). A friend offered to teach me on her 16 1/2 hand Paintex-cowhorse. We were doing fine, when a road worker came running around the side of the house waving pamphlets (about upcoming road work, I learned). Horse screamed, reared, jigged & began to move for the fence. I tried to turn him in a circle to control his feet, but was way to green to get his mind & had never learned to have a seat/balance. He spun alright, on a dime. I lost my balance & could no longer fight his head looking to the fence. Got my feet out of the stirrups & lost what little balance I had.

Hit the ground & tried to roll but not fast enough. His left hind hoof kicked me & over the fence he went. I tried to sit up & told my friend to just get me to my truck, I wanted to go home. She was...ah, no, as she dialed 911. (btw, couldn't sue the roadwork company. I had no business being on that horse w/my non-experience. A lawyer would've rightfully been all over that...even 'tho the worker was obviously an...well, totally unaware.) No one's "fault". It just happened. I for sure knew no better. 

5" scar (no picture, sorry) down my lower abdomen. Pelvis broken on both sides. 3 broken ribs, fractured left ankle. Surgeon was amazed that I had NO internal injuries (although my bladder wasn't happy & is a constant reminder..."go, NOW" lol!). I was told that the feeling wouldn't likely come back across my abdomen muscles/skin, but it did (took about 5 years 'tho).

I gave up, figured I was too old to finally fulfill a lifelong dream & learn how to ride/be around horses. Two years ago I couldn't stand it anymore & found a wonderful, real instructor (& have paid for lessons in chores, first year mucking up to 18 horses, boarders & 4 of hers), this year other chores.

When I joined a thread here on HF 2 years ago, I was told that I couldn't really refer to myself as a greenhorn, because I'd "done the crash & came back". I'll take that. I'm 61 now, & the last 2 years has been alot of dealing with/overcoming/understanding the huge fear that I was left with. I certainly was impacted with the pure power of a horse!

First time my instructor sat me on a 14 hand been-there done that gelding, I just prayed that he wouldn't move a muscle, the fear was so huge. This summer I will learn to canter. I have a seat.

And accidents happen. I just hope nothing breaks. I've learned a lot, much more than I care to relate here or that this thread wants to hear! Thanks for listening to this...I didn't want to "share the scar" without sharing the story.

A joke for you'all 'tho: "Never approach a bull from the front, a horse from the rear or a stupid person from any direction".


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Change said:


> KsKatt - can I ask which Wichita hospital you were at? I used to live in Wichita, and with my son's two kidney transplants, pretty much lived at Via Christi St Francis for several years.
> 
> The only thing I miss about Wichita is the medical community. And yes, the hospitals, and especially the trauma units, are incredible there.


I think the first time was St Joes. That was Aug. 1973.
The second time was St. Francis. I need to look and see just when that was. 
It was an education in not being insured. Separate billings from everyone, for everything. My doctor, the first hospital (William Newton in Winfield), the CAT scan, the guy who did the scan, the ambulance and then every individual thereafter. Told 'em all I had $500. per month to pay with. They all got even payments, getting larger as the smaller ones were paid off. They did all work with me very well.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

The worst horse-riding injury in our family goes without any question to my father, who suffered a party-ice fracture of his collar-bone when his horse fell into a concealed ditch when he was cantering on a field of grass. The opening cut to access the shattered collar bone and use screws and plates to try to get something resembling a bone to re-grow out of the mush went from the point of the shoulder to the edge of the neck. A lot of new cartilage formed around the shattered bone fragments and eventually ossified along with the healing bone -giving him a functional and larger-than-life collar bone. I have no photos but have written in such a way that I hope you can imagine it! ;-)

I find it interesting that the worst injuries we ever had did not come from the equestrian activities we did that were perceived as having the most risk!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

tjtalon said:


> A joke for you'all 'tho: "Never approach a bull from the front, a horse from the rear or a stupid person from any direction".


:rofl:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Mine isn't terribly bad, but it was 110% my fault. Happened when I was 16. A little girl let go of her miniature mare's rope and the mare ran off- so I ran up to grab her trailing lead line....right behind her, and she double barrelled me in the thigh. I remember I was so mad at her that it didn't even hurt xD I chased that little animal's butt til she wished her legs would fall off....then I wished mine would. hahaha

It really wasn't a bad bruise but it's definitely the biggest I've had. This is about a week and a half after getting it. It goes further up









Otherwise I've been pretty lucky. I've been bitten once, stepped on twice (no injury luckily), and I've fallen four or five times but managed to just get whiplash and a mouth full of dirt.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I think my scariest fall was when I was 15. I was training my sister's big roan mare to rear on command - she wanted to be a show-off in parades. After a few half hearted hop rears, she got it. I wanted "up!" when I said, "UP!" 

So up she went... and up... and up... and ... uh-oh! Too much! And over.

I managed she slip to the side enough so that when she came down the horn only scraped my lats on the right and she basically landed on my right thigh then rolled down right leg.

Well, yes... I hurt, but I was always taught that you never finish on a bad note so I calmed her down and climbed back into the saddle and asked, "Up!" She did two perfect height, balanced rears. I unsaddled, brushed her down, fed her and the other three and then went home.

When I pulled my clothes off and looked in the mirror, I was purple down the right side from armpit to toes. I don't remember hurting that night, but oh. my. ghods... did I EVER hurt the next day!!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

It is giving me cognitive dissonance when I click the "like" button on your horrific injuries! I guess you all know that "like" in this case means, "I like that contribution to this theme" rather than "I have a sadistic bent"!


----------



## tjtalon (Apr 26, 2013)

SueC said:


> It is giving me cognitive dissonance


Hate it when that happens:shock:


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry no pics, I tore my rotator cuff hanging sideways on my horse when she got wrapped up in kite string causing her to spook. Weirdest thing ever someone's kite had gotten away from them and dragged it across the desert. It was the clear nylon kind and I couldn't see it at first. My shoulder still aches when its cold outside.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> my loving mare dumped and dragged me IN one jumping cactus and then dragged me INTO another. it was lovely.
> I had cactus spines in my arms, ears, head, BUT my butt and legs where spared XD!
> 
> (the pic was after about 4 days)
> the last pic is when my mare (about a year to the day of the cactus incident) decided i was not dismounting fast enough and bolded with my halfway off her. i still dont know HOW the insides of my thigh hit the cantle. i know i had bruising on my back from landing on sharp rocks too.


Cactus needles really hurt then get really itchy, and take forever to heal.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

I most recently got my leg smashed into a round pen panel, yesterday actually, couldn't move my leg at all cause it hurt so bad, it hit right on the calf, the one of which already has nerve damage from being kicked when I got my concussion back in 2011, wish I had pictures cause the bruise then was massive and hoof shaped! Right now my calf is swollen about 1/2-3/4 of an inch in that spot, my mare OT spooked when we were walking though a gate and my leg got caught on the latch... I kept riding >.< lol I was able to move after about 15 minuets of just walking her around and waiting for the pain to die down... I also got hung by a vine while riding in our wood with my neighbor, I was riding behind her daughter and we both got in some stinging nettle, my mare took off like she was on fire and my throat met a vine, yanking me backwards and skinning a lot off my throat ( and up my jaw!)causing blood to trickle down my neck, then we ran into a thorn covered tree and I got my arm sliced up, so I came back covered in blood, not a scratch on my mare though! I also got a small scar on my temple from when I got a concussion, I was learning to canter an my mare teleported to the side when deer popped out of the woods, temple first into a large rock and somehow got kicked as she bolted away, I got back on and rode home, then went on to repeat myself every minuet or so for 11 hours, scared the crap out of my parents!!! I look back and laugh now and so do they, the things we endure, kinda crazy lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shadow1991 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Bucked off twice in 3 months*

My gelding got me twice spooking with a big lunge when I had a loose rein. Once I lost my balance he was a bucking bronco and bucked me til I was off. First time got my butt cheek. Exactly three months later did the exact same thing and got my leg, arms and face. Needless to say I ride with a little tighter rein


----------

